# Ford 4000 ripping pto seals



## Tippmann98 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys - take a look at these pictures and see if you can help me out. The tractor is a 1965 Ford 4000 diesel with 8 speed tranny. Within the past month I've gone thru 3 pto seals because they keep ripping. That circlip (or whatever the technical term for it is) fits sloppy. It spins around and slides from side to side also and just seems to fit too loose. It also looks like the ends are bent up but I haven't been able to locate a parts diagram or a replacement clip to see exactly what it should look like or how it should fit. I imagine that clip is catching the seal and ripping it? What is the purpose of this clip? 

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated! Especially a link to a parts diagram or a place to get OEM parts. 

I just finished a mini restore and once I get this problem figured out I'll be all set!


----------



## Tippmann98 (Oct 12, 2011)

After using my brain and looking at my own pictures for awhile I realized the pto shaft was pushed outwards about an inch which explains what the circlip's job is and why it was so close to the seal and ripping it. My next question is what keeps the shaft from sliding out like that?


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like the Shaft is moving or the inner snap ring is broke???? Here is the Parts Break Down. Think About getting a shop Manual for it you can go to Tractor Supply and get it Book number FO-31 or here - https://www.allpartsstore.com/ItemD...rchCross=1&TextSearch=FO-31&ItemNumber=SMFO31


----------



## Tippmann98 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. To access the inside do I have to split the rear end?

That parts breakdown must be for the wrong year. There are many differences compared to what I'm looking at.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your inner snap ring, which prevents the shaft from going outward through the bearing must be gone. 

According to tractordata.com, your model 4000 was made 1965-1975. It had a standard transmission driven PTO (controlled by clutch and mechanical lever to engage/disengage). 
It also could have an optional Independent PTO (PTO controlled by lever actuated valve). Can you tell me which you have? 

If you have an independent PTO, there is a thrust washer located between the hub of the internal clutch housing and the shaft that will likely drop down when the PTO shaft is pulled. The manual says you have to do a split to get the washer back in place. But I have read posts by a couple of guys stating that they have put heavy grease on the washer and got it to stay in place long enough to get the shaft back through it. 

You can probably fish out the missing snap ring from the rear with a magnet. 

You need to get a shop manual for your tractor. Ebay has a good selection of shop manuals.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the 4000 prior to 1965... let me know if I can help.


----------



## Tippmann98 (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe it's the Independent PTO since it keeps running if you tramp the clutch. When you say split, where are you splitting the tractor at? Right behind the gears?


----------



## Tippmann98 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bedford - Those attatched files you posted are they from the FO-31 book?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

To reinstall the PTO output shaft, split the tractor between the transmission and rear axle center housing. This is to manually lift the thrust washer back in place.


----------

